# Blah.



## kuponut

Last week I had the remainder of my thyroid removed along with some cancerous lymph nodes removed and a tracheal dissection on the left side of my neck. I was doing great up until today. I literally can't stop crying. My skin is a wreck, my hair is falling out, I'm so lonely, I have energy but I have been put on so many activity restrictions (home girl just wants to yoga!), and I don't know why I can't stop crying. When does this stop? Is my synthroid too low? Did you guys have this problem?


----------



## joplin1975

What dose of synthroid are you on? Did you start that dose after the first partial or after the completion?

It's not totally uncommon. Your hormones are a disaster right now, even if you are on the right dose. You might feel ok physically, but right now your body is all "WHAT THE HECK ARE YOU DOING TO ME!!!" It's like PMS times 1,000. 

Which is the short way of saying, yes, my skin was a disaster, and my hair fell out, and I gained weight, and things were all over the map for a while. BUT, what you really need to hear is that it does get better. And, provided you go easy and light, there's no reason you can't do some yoga. Just lightly.


----------



## kuponut

100mg I feel like I'm going through puberty all over again except exhausted all the time. I haven't really gained weight yet (knock on wood!!!!) but I have braced myself for that blow to my self esteem. Hell the random skin break out is bad enough. I just want life to be normal again.


----------



## jenny v

Hormones, baby! They will mess you up mentally and physically.

Can you do some light yoga or walking? I don't think a little light exercise will hurt and it will probably even help you mentally.


----------



## Swimmer

Hang in there - and I'm hearing that there's hope & healing ahead from joplin -- that's good news! You can get through this -lots of rest, take your medicines, (no soy, calcium or iron near them) eat nourishing foods, watch things that make you laugh, read laughter books, blog it, and hang in there and keep in touch with your doctor/nurse if anything seems off. Enjoy something you love too - like if you love a delicious smoothie, enjoy one


----------



## joplin1975

kuponut said:


> 100mg I feel like I'm going through puberty all over again except exhausted all the time. I haven't really gained weight yet (knock on wood!!!!) but I have braced myself for that blow to my self esteem. Hell the random skin break out is bad enough. I just want life to be normal again.


Yup, I understand. We went to Mexico three months after my surgery, during my under-medication phase and I was crying because I suddenly turned into a balding full figured woman. 

100mcgs is pretty standard for a starting dose, but I would be surprised if you stayed on that level unless you are very petite or very much sedentary.


----------



## Andros

{{{{{kuponut}}}}} It's all about the hormones! When are you going in for labs? Will you have to have RAI? Are you on thyroxin replacement? Maybe not if you have to have RAI.

What a mess and we all really really feel for you. The good news is there definitely will be better days ahead. This sort of thing has a tendency to be life altering.

Just know we all care and do keep us in the loop. That is why we are here; it's all for and about you right now!


----------



## kuponut

I have no idea when all that crap starts. I know I go for a post op on the 3rd and I still have to make my appointment with my Endo. I'm on 100mg of the synthroid and i was doing fine for about a week and then boom. I can't stop crying, I'm lonely, I went out to a diner once and slept 24 hours. I feel broken.


----------



## joplin1975

Oh....hang in there. I swear it's the hormones...which causes depression, which is just nasty. Really, this is why I always tell people not to worry about the surgery -- that's easy! It's the post-op stuff that's hard.

How long have you been on the synthroid? Maybe its time for some labs?


----------



## Andros

In a sense you have been broken. I can identify. I called my self Humpty Dumpty for a long time. But....................the good news is all the King's men put Humpty together again. It was a hard journey but I am T-totally fine now.

And............................that is why I and others are here to not only offer advice and help if we can but also to encourage you.

Please let us know what the doctor has to say after the 3rd..

Hugs,


----------



## kuponut

joplin1975 said:


> Oh....hang in there. I swear it's the hormones...which causes depression, which is just nasty. Really, this is why I always tell people not to worry about the surgery -- that's easy! It's the post-op stuff that's hard.
> 
> How long have you been on the synthroid? Maybe its time for some labs?


I've been on it since February 15th. I was doing great until a few days ago. Now I'm having night cries all over again just like the last surgery. I hate feeling like this and no one seems to understand. They think it's just my period or me being a girl about things.

It's just all so frustrating.


----------



## kuponut

Andros said:


> In a sense you have been broken. I can identify. I called my self Humpty Dumpty for a long time. But....................the good news is all the King's men put Humpty together again. It was a hard journey but I am T-totally fine now.
> 
> And............................that is why I and others are here to not only offer advice and help if we can but also to encourage you.
> 
> Please let us know what the doctor has to say after the 3rd..
> 
> Hugs,


Thank you, I will definitely update everyone. I'm honestly sick of being in tears.

I just want it all to go back to the way it was before surgery. I'm a mess.


----------



## Andros

I personally found counseling to be most beneficial to my healing journey! Counselors are trained to counsel those w/chronic illness.

Or for that matter, any illness that usurps your current life-style and goals.

Many hugs,


----------



## kuponut

*Sigh* Yeah, I guess it's time to go back to therapy.


----------



## gelf

if your insurance will cover it, ask the surgeon to prescribe OT. They have new methods for helping with getting the things going without the horrible repetition of a weight machine. Mine even did massage on my thyroid scar. the endorphin release from the light exercise and massage helps.

or if he won't, get yourself a good battery operated or even better electric massager, like the Wahl one with a heating head. light pressure and the heat makes my scars feel alive and not so stiff and tight.

Over the months, I found some milk daily (not cheese). a small glass of 2% milk helped keep my hormones in check. It sounds crazy, but when you are all boo-hooey and such, listen to your body and cravings. Then go eat or drink that item you are craving for in moderation, of course. (I can drink the entire gallon of 2% milk if i'm watching it!!!)

just some thoughts. Hugs!


----------



## madthyroid78

(((((((HUGS))))) you have been through a lot! Depression SUCKS and makes you feel very alone. I know I tend to stay in and away from others when i am depressed but sometimes it helps if we make ourselves go out there and be around friends. Go out for a walk, get some sun shine, listen to music, or watch a funny show. Those are things that help me. Good luck hun!


----------



## Andros

It could be very very supportive and "validating!" You know we care.

Hugs,


----------



## kuponut

Hey guys, it's been a while. I start RAI at the end of the month. They found 2 cm death balls in my lungs. I'm scared but I'm gonna kick cancer's butt. Sorry I've been out of touch.


----------



## joplin1975

Ah, shoot patooties. I'm sorry. That has to be scary. Do you know how much RAI yet? Hang in there, you are going to kick this to the curb.


----------



## Swimmer

I'm sorry, that's such a heavy load to bear!! How is it that they decided to look there? Take care and keep fighting the fight.


----------



## jenny v

Ugh, crappy news. Hang in there--you sound like a fighter with a great attitude!!


----------



## kuponut

I'm not sure why they decided to CT my chest but I'm glad they did. They're deciding the day of how much they are giving me. End of the month can't come soon enough. It's getting hard to breathe.


----------



## joplin1975

You are doing the low iodine diet, right?

Keep us updated!


----------



## kuponut

Yeah, I did the low iodine diet. I found a few things that weren't too terrible to eat but I have to admit I miss cheese and junk food pretty bad right now. I go off the diet tomorrow and back on my synthroid. I hope I begin to feel like myself again soon. This pain is intense and being all hypo is making my brain so sluggish.


----------



## kuponut

RAI was unsuccessful in removing the cancer cells from my lungs. I have to wait 3 months for another scan. I hope they don't grow or spread. I've also lost my taste buds.


----------



## Swimmer

I'm so sorry those cells are there.

so -- I want to encourage you to look into the "Gerson Diet" (don't think of it as a diet) it is about cancer. You would need to research and see if it's for you.

Take care and may the Lord God comfort you and heal you and lead you.


----------



## kuponut

I'm gonna google that right away! Thank you!


----------



## joplin1975

Oh, kuponut, I'm sorry...i just saw this. I'm so sorry. Please keep us updated.


----------

